# Roaches..SHB..??



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Sounds like your hives are pretty weak, I've had a slow start myself this year and the roaches have been hanging around. What have your conditions been like and how are your hives doing?


----------



## Vfox (May 17, 2011)

It depends on the species of ****roach you are referring. Normally there are two Genus that can live inside something like a bee colony. They are Parcoblatta (I know of at least 5 species in this Genus) and Periplaneta (There are 4 species in this Genus in the US). Parcoblatta are "woods roaches" and depending on the species range from half an inch to an inch and a quarter and less than a half inch wide. They range from light tan to dark brown with a light band on the front of the pronotum, again, depending on species. Periplaneta are what people call "water bugs, palmetto bugs, American roaches, etc" and all species look very similar. The largest, the American ****roach can be nearly two inches long and half an inch or more wide, the smaller species are the Australians and they are about an inch and a quarter long and less than half an inch wide with bright yellow bands on the side of their elytra. 

Once you figure out which Genus you have you can address them in an organic manner. If you live in a wooded area away from sewers I imagine you likely have Parcoblatta (woods roaches). These dry out easily and if you place the hive in a drafty area with direct sunlight they will either leave or die. If they persist you can remove them manually and surround the hives in question with sand, most insects that are not used to (dry) sand will not cross it because they cannot get a foothold. Last ditch effort would be to place the hive on cinder blocks inside a wash basin with a few inches of water (not up to the hive base). Cover the exposed cinder block and basin sides in Vaseline so they cannot crawl out of the water and you will have dead roaches in no time. 

If you have Periplaneta you will have a more difficult time, but the basin of water will work as they cannot swim nor climb over petroleum jelly. 

Good luck


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

What makes them a "pest." Perhaps you don't have to do anything. I see earwigs in the hives at times but do nothing to get rid of them. They do no harm.


----------



## Hewy (May 18, 2011)

I totally agree with Barry. If they are doing no harm do nothing... When I first start I would get worried about the tiny ants I saw around my hives. But one day while looking closely at my tray under the screen BB, I noticed the ant attacking SHB larva and mites! So, from then on I stopped worrying about them as a pest but rather maybe they can help keep mites and SHB at bay. I would observe them for a while and see if they pose a threat to your hives.


----------



## Fl_Beak (May 9, 2010)

I saw some in our hives Feb/March, but now they are built up, I'm not seeing any roaches. Even my SHB traps are pretty empty.


----------



## KelpticFest (Apr 19, 2011)

If you just think roaches are skeevy (I do - ech!), I read a thread on roach control on the backyard chicken forum: same problems of not wanting to use poisons. The solution? Cucumbers. It was stated (note I am distancing myself, since I haven't tried this) that the peels, fruits, and even pastes made from processor-treated cucumbers worked just fine. I intend to try it - I have some of what apparently are these "woods roaches" hanging around under the cover edges, and they seem to somehow be migrating into the house. So I'm going to try rubbing cucumber puree around the outside areas where I see them. Cautiously, because maybe bees don't like cucumbers either.


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

Borax and finely chopped onion mixed into a paste and left in a tuna can often works well as outdoor roach bait. I'm not sure how ingesting borax kills roaches, but 20 Mule Team is still easy to find, and cheap! I have not tried simply sprinkling borax around a la fire ant granules, but it might work.

I would be cautious about cukes and melon and sweet fruits, because that can attract SHB, too. 

When I lived in Augusta, GA, we had lots of those big nasty roaches. Guineas, chickens, and toads worked well for that. But different roaches have different habits. And IMHO ALL roaches are heeby-jeeby!! 

GL!
Summer


----------



## Vfox (May 17, 2011)

Do not use cucumbers as a repellent in a beehive, cucumbers will attract other insects and also rot creating habitat for mold growth. Roaches dislike the smell of cucumber but I guarantee they eat them as well. When food is not readily available they will take the time for the chemicals in the unsavory vegetables to break down a little and then dive right in. I raise nearly 30 species of invertebrates on top of honey bees, 23 of those species are ****roaches. If they are hungry they will literally eat anything of any nutritional value. However I would not be concerned about them hurting your hive and if they are woods roaches or non-sewer dwelling Periplaneta they are not disease vectors and you do not need to worry about them transmitting something to you or the colony. 

The best deterrent is obviously a strong hive but until they work themselves up in numbers you may see them on occasion. You can rest assured however that the species we would encounter in our hives are slow growing and are likely just there for temporary shelter before the spring mating seasons around June/July. If all else fails, catch them and send them to me, I keep colonies of all Eastern woods roaches and Periplaneta.


----------

